# Bowtech Heartbreaker?? And got my indoor bow!! :):):)



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

soldiergirl81 said:


> Ok, got to looking online last nite with the man, and came across the new Bowtech Heartbreaker...looks awesome for an indoor bow...anyone have any ideas on this baby??
> 
> Also, honey got his new Hoyt Contender, so guess what, I got his Bowtech Constitution!!! YES!!! It's a bbbaaadddd sucker!! So now it's time to suit it up for indoor shoots and try my hand at those. Wish me luck! Pics soon!!!!


Shot the HB bow but still prefer the Equalizer. The speed deviation is around 2.5fps from shot to shot (same arrow) on the HB. Whereas, my Equalizer has 0.2-0.4fps deviation out of the box, the fitting and finish are also better on the Equalizer, so I decided to keep the Equalizer instead.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Good luck with the spots! The HB is too short for me, but a friend shot one and then ordered one for spots. Congrats on the Connie!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks! Update!!!!!

Shot my first indoor last Saturday. Had been off on honeymoon and such so first practice (REAL practice!!) was before the shoot...Surprisingly I stayed through the whole 12 sets and shot pretty good for my first time! Lovin the Connie, and even better, hubby painted it white! Love it!!  Cures my HB need (ya know, the white?!)  So now I'm all addicted to indoor shooting...!!!


----------



## Ryanswoman (Feb 11, 2009)

I have 2 Equalizers got my new heartbreaker yesterday. My husband and i set it up. 60lbs 27" draw 300 grain arrow it went 308fps. awesome bow!!


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sweet!  Let me know in a couple of weeks if it still performs??


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, Ryanswoman! That's amazing speed from the HB. I wouldn't expect 308 from a 27" dl. My husband's 82nd Airborne didn't even chrono that at 70 lbs. 30" dl.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd love to see it with that white paint job!!


----------



## Spacelord (Jan 1, 2011)

My shop got it from the rep that they don't have enough orders for the white color to start making them yet. I've had mine ordered and paid for since early December, talk about impatience! LOL


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow I'd say so! I'm gonna go try one out sometime this week, Connie's not working out the best, although I did improve 5-spot Saturday nite...


----------

